# ELIZABETH DAVID



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

I was given the Elizabeth David Classics trilogy a few years back - and have never spent much time on them. Tonight, I sat outside with a glass of wine and started reading the Mediterranean food - it is delightful! She talks about “fila” pastry as something new and not easy to get (filo)? I’m looking forward to trying a few recipes.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

You can buy filo in just about any supermarket. If it isn't in the fresh dough refrigerated section, look in the frozen dough section.
Some people make their own. God bless them.


----------

